# items i bought yesterday.....advice



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for a little advice. newbie question here, let me know if you think these were decent deals or not that i got. and be honest...

i had some extra paypal money from selling comics on ebay, so i put it to good use. or at least i hope it was good use. also let me know what you think on the price paid.




yesterday i ended up with. winning a military missile car...7 bucks









i really liked it, so i thought my son cant have just one missile car on a train, they travel in packs...so i got another one. this one for 10 a little more than i wanted but i had to have a match.









now i heard good things come in 3's so i got another version of the missile car. 7 bucks for this one. i also think the three missile cars will look pretty cool rolling around the track together.












and he loves putting things in trains so i got a gondola car for 4 bucks.









and last i thought this one was cool 6 bucks.

i hope the items on the train come off, so he can put stuff on this flat car as well if he chooses.










i also picked up some other EZ track pieces as well...

a 4 pack of 33.25 curve track
a 60 degree crossing for $.01
a 30 degree crossing 
a 45 degree crossing for $.01
a 2 pack of curved rerailer $1.30
and a pack of straight rerailer.

question on the rerailers, those can be used as just normal track pieces right, as it looked like some of the rerailers are where you connect your power source to.
got all of them from the same seller so my shipping cost was pretty cheap as well...which helped me into buying a few more than i intended.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Those prices dont look bad at all. As for the cargo coming off, alot of times it is glued on but a little gentle prying can break it off and add your own cargo.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

He shoots, He scores!:thumbsup:
Good prices and nice equipment!
Yep re-railers strait or curved are just like regular track, and power inputs don't effect them either.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
You did very well.....I'm jealous :laugh:
BTW, where are located in Indiana?
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Those prices dont look bad at all. As for the cargo coming off, alot of times it is glued on but a little gentle prying can break it off and add your own cargo.


ohh i didnt realize they were glued on, i was more thinking like a sit in place and held by something...if it is glued he will just have to leave it on.




NIMT said:


> He shoots, He scores!:thumbsup:
> Good prices and nice equipment!
> Yep re-railers strait or curved are just like regular track, and power inputs don't effect them either.


thanks i was hoping i didnt overpay for the cars...they all are NIB

and that is good news about the rerailers as i found those were going for cheaper than plain track pieces...so im happy to hear they can be used normal.





raleets said:


> Dan,
> You did very well.....I'm jealous :laugh:
> BTW, where are located in Indiana?
> Bob


thanks, seller still has some good deals, so i might try and score a little more over the next week before he ships it.

im in NW indiana

but we go up to michigan a few times a year.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
Keep scoring those great deals and you'll have one heck of a layout in a hurry:thumbsup:
NW Indiana, eh?......my Dad was born and raised in Michigan City. I was born there too, but we moved down to Lafayette when I was real little. My youngest daughter lives in Noblesville with her family.
Once a Hoosier, always a Hoosier 
BTW do you have any Monon cars yet?
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Those flats look like Bachmann Silver series cars - the loads should just pull right off. Retail on those is around $12 - good prices you got.

Have the little one keep the speed down (yeah right) and there shouldn't be any problems with the loads falling off. You could always glue on small wheel chocks to keep it in place if you really need to. You could just trim some extra sprue material from modelling kits into chocks for free and glue on with Alene's craft glue if you want to be able to take the chocks back off again.

You'll find those 3 axle truck flat cars will track better with the load on. (extra weight helps)


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

raleets said:


> Dan,
> Keep scoring those great deals and you'll have one heck of a layout in a hurry:thumbsup:
> NW Indiana, eh?......my Dad was born and raised in Michigan City. I was born there too, but we moved down to Lafayette when I was real little. My youngest daughter lives in Noblesville with her family.
> Once a Hoosier, always a Hoosier
> ...



thanks, im excited to get them.

im about 30 minutes south west of MC.


what you saw me list is what i have so far, besided the starter set i am getting for my son for his birthday.

i just new he would want more cars so started getting them while i could.

what are mono cars?


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Those flats look like Bachmann Silver series cars - the loads should just pull right off. Retail on those is around $12 - good prices you got.
> 
> Have the little one keep the speed down (yeah right) and there shouldn't be any problems with the loads falling off. You could always glue on small wheel chocks to keep it in place if you really need to. You could just trim some extra sprue material from modelling kits into chocks for free and glue on with Alene's craft glue if you want to be able to take the chocks back off again.
> 
> You'll find those 3 axle truck flat cars will track better with the load on. (extra weight helps)



nice that is good news, and will help with the wife when i tell her the total for the cars...i can say yeah but the retail for what i got was this amount.:thumbsup:

funny thing is the little electric set he has now is a CAT one for little ones, and he starts it up with our help then runs around it and follows the train or lets the train follow him.

we hope to alway supervis him while playing the HO stuff, but im sure it will get damaged down the line, so one more reason not to get the pricey stuff right now.

i think i will keep the load on the flat car...i might try and find some flat cars with no load so he can put stuff on there.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Monon is a Rail company.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Monon is a Rail company.


nice i just checked out some of those, do you have a collection of them?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't have any Monon cars currently. I'm sure I'll have some of everything eventually. Train cars are like Pringles - You can't have only 1


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
As Scott said, MONON is a rail company that operates mostly in central Indiana. As a child I recall seeing "Monon everything" if a train went past.
That being the case, I just had to have at least one Monon car running my rails. :thumbsup: :laugh:
I'm very surprised you hadn't heard of Monon.
Do you have Scholl Dairy products in your area? I'm a distant relative of the Scholl family. My grandma's sister was married to the founder of the dairy and Dr. Scholl, the famous foot doctor, was also a part of that family.
No, I don't have a collection of Monon cars, just one. But, I do have a collection of Scholl Dairy bottles in all shapes and sizes.
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I don't have any Monon cars currently. I'm sure I'll have some of everything eventually. Train cars are like Pringles - You can't have only 1


this is true, i keep seeing auctions i want to go after, but have to refrain myself.




raleets said:


> Dan,
> As Scott said, MONON is a rail company that operates mostly in central Indiana. As a child I recall seeing "Monon everything" if a train went past.
> That being the case, I just had to have at least one Monon car running my rails. :thumbsup: :laugh:
> I'm very surprised you hadn't heard of Monon.
> ...


i bet it is like one of those that you see it all the time but just dont register it.

the name rings a bell, but im not 100% sure


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

When I started my layout it was supposed to only be around a $500 investment. I've got 6x that into it now. Oh well...... I've probably spent $1000 in cars/engines in the past year alone.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> When I started my layout it was supposed to only be around a $500 investment. I've got 6x that into it now. Oh well...... I've probably spent $1000 in cars/engines in the past year alone.


the wife would kill me if i did that.

which is why im trying to be sneaky about it, buy stuff over the long term and hope to get most of the stuff before we get a new house and have room for a layout.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nice Dan.:thumbsup:

now you need some more Flats with tanks, jeeps, half-tracks etc.


----------



## Box Car Steve (Feb 21, 2011)

*war stuff*

Dang Dan I just put some Military stuff on E-bay! I got it in my double set of trains I bought from a friend........ shoot wished I'd known you like that kind of stuff!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> When I started my layout it was supposed to only be around a $500 investment. I've got 6x that into it now. Oh well...... I've probably spent $1000 in cars/engines in the past year alone.


We won't even go into how much I've spent a year on trains!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Let's just say it's in four figures, and the first one isn't one of the low numbers!


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

You just Might be interested in this

http://www.modelpower.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=6814-3


and

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8.cgi?str_s=army&submit=Search&cat_s=UC&mfg_s=mdp


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

For Superior Firepower,,,consider this gem
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mdp/mdp99163.htm

Here is one, that is very similar to the one above, in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goMNAxFqGbk


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

sstlaure said:


> When I started my layout it was supposed to only be around a $500 investment. I've got 6x that into it now. Oh well...... I've probably spent $1000 in cars/engines in the past year alone.


Hey Dan, Just saw this and yes its a nice deal with the missle/flat cars and track. there are tons of military stuff in the HO section of Ebay look in Model Power and AHM/Rivarossi......your little guy will have a ball playing with this stuff. If your lucky enough you could look in Roco section for military vehicles or just as goo Micro Machines section its almost 1/87th scale or go with 1/72 which is a little bigger....lots of options. we still have our miitary train from AHM with an F7 US army diesel.....And be up front with your wife because not only the bonding you will have with your son but this is something you can share with GRANDKIDS!!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup: She will fall into line,believe you me!!


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

big ed said:


> nice Dan.:thumbsup:
> 
> now you need some more Flats with tanks, jeeps, half-tracks etc.


i will continue to look for deals on those...it would be fun to have a whole army type set running at a time...i designed my layout in my head while falling asleep this weekend.



Box Car Steve said:


> Dang Dan I just put some Military stuff on E-bay! I got it in my double set of trains I bought from a friend........ shoot wished I'd known you like that kind of stuff!


that stinks, but im sure i will run across some more if i keep looking. that wont break the bank that is.




NIMT said:


> We won't even go into how much I've spent a year on trains!


im staying pretty good right now...just spacing out the costs.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let's just say it's in four figures, and the first one isn't one of the low numbers!


 wife wouldnt be happy if i did that.



jbsmith966 said:


> You just Might be interested in this
> 
> http://www.modelpower.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=6814-3
> 
> ...


those are cool and a good price...thanks for the links i will save them for sure.




jbsmith966 said:


> For Superior Firepower,,,consider this gem
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/mdp/mdp99163.htm
> 
> Here is one, that is very similar to the one above, in action
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goMNAxFqGbk


wow that packs a punch. 

aim some of those bad boys at osama.
:thumbsup:



MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Dan, Just saw this and yes its a nice deal with the missle/flat cars and track. there are tons of military stuff in the HO section of Ebay look in Model Power and AHM/Rivarossi......your little guy will have a ball playing with this stuff. If your lucky enough you could look in Roco section for military vehicles or just as goo Micro Machines section its almost 1/87th scale or go with 1/72 which is a little bigger....lots of options. we still have our miitary train from AHM with an F7 US army diesel.....And be up front with your wife because not only the bonding you will have with your son but this is something you can share with GRANDKIDS!!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup: She will fall into line,believe you me!!



im telling her how much i am spending, and it helps that i am selling off an old collection of comics on ebay so using some of that money to fund the items i am paying for on ebay....so it doesnt seem as bad if the money is sitting there from stuff i am selling.

:thumbsup:

i dont plan on getting ride of any of the stuff,will def say it for kids and grandkids for the future.

also starting to inherit a little of my grandpas stuff as well as my uncle is going to try and find his sets to donate to the cause.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
My grandson is a 2nd year Cadet at West Point and, in his honor, I've also added a couple of U.S. Army cars to my stable. The first one is an olive drab tanker with "ARMY" in big letters on the side. The other one is a gondola car with M*A*S*H on the side. I've filled that one with Band-Aids just for yuks :laugh::laugh: I sent him a picture and his Cadet buddies at The Point thought it was a riot. Just so happens he's also a goalie on the Army hockey team, so he knows all about lots of Band-Aids 
Have fun and Go Army!
Bob


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi. I have that same Gondola with Southern on it. Does it have plastic or metal wheels?


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

raleets said:


> Dan,
> My grandson is a 2nd year Cadet at West Point and, in his honor, I've also added a couple of U.S. Army cars to my stable. The first one is an olive drab tanker with "ARMY" in big letters on the side. The other one is a gondola car with M*A*S*H on the side. I've filled that one with Band-Aids just for yuks :laugh::laugh: I sent him a picture and his Cadet buddies at The Point thought it was a riot. Just so happens he's also a goalie on the Army hockey team, so he knows all about lots of Band-Aids
> Have fun and Go Army!
> Bob


thats awesome, i bet he likes that you honored him that way.

if you are interested in those kid of missile cars i got, i can send you the link for them, the guy has more listed and they are all pretty good price.




armymedic80 said:


> Hi. I have that same Gondola with Southern on it. Does it have plastic or metal wheels?


it was listed as metal wheels, so we will see what shows up? what do you have on yours?


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi. Mine has plastic wheels made by Bachmann back in 1992 when I bought this in a HO Bachmann tran set for my son when he was child. He's 22 now and doesn't express much interest in model trians so all these bachamnn pieces are entertaining me. Mine even has the old coupler which I want to upgrade eventually. You got all that stuff for really good prices. On Ebay you get can find anything at a very reasonable price. Good luck.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Hi. Mine has plastic wheels made by Bachmann back in 1992 when I bought this in a HO Bachmann tran set for my son when he was child. He's 22 now and doesn't express much interest in model trians so all these bachamnn pieces are entertaining me. Mime even has the old coupler which I want to upgrade eventually. You got all that stuff for really good prices. On Ebay you get can find anything at a very reasonable price. Good luck.


are you keeping his old stuff running? would be good for the eventual grandkids.


bad part is it gets addicting, you get a good deal on one then want another good deal and keep going...then eventually the wife yells at you to turn it off and get to bed.:laugh:


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

dan said:


> are you keeping his old stuff running? would be good for the eventual grandkids.
> 
> 
> bad part is it gets addicting, you get a good deal on one then want another good deal and keep going...then eventually the wife yells at you to turn it off and get to bed.:laugh:


I got HO, O, N and G scale that I've bought over a span of 30 years that includes buildings, people and tons of accessories so train stuff will collect. It's just best to get attached 1 particular scale and work with that. Everybody loves HO cause you can build a dream layout to die for. And so your hobby doesn't interefere with the other members in your household, I would have a room devoted only to your train layout/hobbies if you got a big house. Otherwise, tell the wife she goes, train stuff stays. Ha ha, just kidding. The world's greatest hobby (trains) is for everybody to enjoy.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> I got HO, O, N and G scale that I've bought over a span of 30 years that includes buildings, people and tons of accessories so train stuff will collect. It's just best to get attached 1 particular scale and work with that. Everybody loves HO cause you can build a dream layout to die for. And so your hobby doesn't interefere with the other members in your household, I would have a room devoted only to your train layout/hobbies if you got a big house. Otherwise, tell the wife she goes, train stuff stays. Ha ha, just kidding. The world's greatest hobby (trains) is for everybody to enjoy.


well for right now, im working on the HO stuff, most cost effective for us...eventually the layout that i have in my head, will have HO on the main part of the table and another layer that is about 1 foot lower around that table for a O scale that i worked up in my head.

and the final stage will be a small N scale in the mountains of the HO design that stays up in the mountains.

so yes will need a whole room for it...i keep reminding the wife that she said in the next house i get to section off a area for another room for a trains.
:thumbsup:


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

I used to just run my trains anywhere in my house that I can have fun. Then just pack it up and set up another scale. But now I started to get orrganized and built a portable 4x8 benchwork and I will build a nice layout to enjoy. I have to first start off with the foam and then go from there. The journey should be entertaining from start to finish.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> I used to just run my trains anywhere in my house that I can have fun. Then just pack it up and set up another scale. But now I started to get orrganized and built a portable 4x8 benchwork and I will build a nice layout to enjoy. I have to first start off with the foam and then go from there. The journey should be entertaining from start to finish.


nice do you plan on posting pics of your layout while you are working on it.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

dan said:


> nice do you plan on posting pics of your layout while you are working on it.


Yeah, I just completed the 4x8 benchwork that I got from a Youtube video called "how to build a model train layout." I got the 4x8 1 inch foam from Lowe's the other day and got 1 of the adhesives to glue down the foam. I need 1 more special adhesive and then I can start on it. But, I am notoriously slow in doing things but once I got it going, I will post the WIP. If you haven't seen the videos from Greatesthobby on youtube then do check it out. It covers a lot on how to get your first layout going. It's narrated by actor and train buff, Michael Gross and you'll like it.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Yeah, I just completed the 4x8 benchwork that I got from a Youtube video called "how to build a model train layout." I got the 4x8 1 inch foam from Lowe's the other day and got 1 of the adhesives to glue the down foam. I need 1 more special adhesive and then I can start on it. But, I am nortoriously slow in doing things but once I got it going, I will post the WIP. If you haven't seen the videos from Greatesthobby on youtube then do check it out. It covers a lot on how to get your first layout going. It's narrated by actor and train buff, Michael Gross and you'll like it.


good luck look forward to checking it out...and i willcheck out that video thanks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

picked up a few more things yesterday

got 6 ore cars...2 with loads in them...and 2 cabooses and a tunnel portal for an eventual layout for a total of 4.68

not a bad haul for the price.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

dan said:


> picked up a few more things yesterday
> 
> got 6 ore cars...2 with loads in them...and 2 cabooses and a tunnel portal for an eventual layout for a total of 4.68
> 
> not a bad haul for the price.


Now that Spring is here and people start doing garage sales, you might also find train stuff that people are getting rid of. I'm always looking out to see what I can find like this. I'm always amazed what people sell for peanuts like collectibles/toys.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's a great haul Dan. I've got a set of 8 ore cars (hook/horn & plastic wheels) that I'll be putting up for sale here soon. I bought 2 sets of (12) from Walthers while they had them on closeout. I wanted an ore car unit train and the gold line cars were much nicer than the ore cars I already had.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

armymedic80 said:


> Now that Spring is here and people start doing garage sales, you might also find train stuff that people are getting rid of. I'm always looking out to see what I can find like this. I'm always amazed what people sell for peanuts like collectibles/toys.


i love to go to garage sales, but seems like all the good deals are gone while i work on thursdays around here, not much stuff left when the weekend rolls around.




sstlaure said:


> That's a great haul Dan. I've got a set of 8 ore cars (hook/horn & plastic wheels) that I'll be putting up for sale here soon. I bought 2 sets of (12) from Walthers while they had them on closeout. I wanted an ore car unit train and the gold line cars were much nicer than the ore cars I already had.


how much you asking?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dan said:


> i love to go to garage sales, but seems like all the good deals are gone while i work on thursdays around here, not much stuff left when the weekend rolls around.
> 
> 
> 
> how much you asking?


I was thinking $30+shipping. Trying to recoupe some of the $160 I spent on the Walthers cars :laugh:

They're just like this one. I've got some LS&I, CNW and I think Great Northern in the lot.

http://fischelshobbyctr.com/ahm-ore-car-lsampi7138-ho-s.html


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> I was thinking $30+shipping. Trying to recoupe some of the $160 I spent on the Walthers cars :laugh:
> 
> They're just like this one. I've got some LS&I, CNW and I think Great Northern in the lot.
> 
> http://fischelshobbyctr.com/ahm-ore-car-lsampi7138-ho-s.html


good deal but i got the look even on the extra cars i bought yesterday...and those were less than a dollar a car.:laugh:


so i better cool it at least for a few months...

want to pay off the camper soon and should be putting extra money towards that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Boy, $1 a car ain't gonna' happen with O-scale.


----------



## armymedic80 (Mar 24, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Boy, $1 a car ain't gonna' happen with O-scale.


You got that right! Not only are O scale Lionel/MTH trains, buildings, accessories expensive. But even companies like woodland scenics that sells great scenery stuff has astronomical prices for O scale. And when you find any of these O scale train products on Ebay, they are no better to buy. But by some crazy coincidence you find train stuff really cheap like Dan did, you better grab it up. You'll nver see cheap stuff like that again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have been grabbing it as fast as I can!  I try to buy the O-scale rolling stock for $10-12/ea for the ones with die-cast trucks. I steer clear of the cheap plastic truck rolling stock, got plenty of those derail specialists.


----------

